
The Open World of Swift 3 - ingve
https://realm.io/news/appbuilders-daniel-steinberg-whats-new-swift-3/
======
lemonkey
Best quote: "In Swift 3, we’re going back to the Swift 1 naming convention,
which is just awesome."

